# Cpt 56420



## tkeeton7885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Our provider performed an I&D of a Bartholin's abscess. She used a Word Bartholin Gland Catheter. Is the supply code a billable service? This was not a Medicare patient. I assume the HCPCS supply code would be 99070? Thanks in advance for the advice! (We are also billing for CPT 56420).


----------

